# Can You Buy G-Scale Trains in Dutch Colors/Road Names?



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello MLS Group,

I'm new to g-scale and I'd like to model the Dutch railroads. Does any company make a Dutch g-scale trains? I know LGB use to make some limited ones. Are these ever available for sale anywhere? Thanks for any help.

K


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome Koploper! Good luck with your question, if there is an answer you will most likely find it here (though it might take a day or two.)


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I recently posted a topic about Dutch G scale trains on this site, check Dutch prototype G-Scale trains

The collector's site www.ns-lgb.nl is however in Dutch language only.

There is a firm that plans a small series of "Koplopers" in G scale (more than 3 meter long!) but their site is in Dutch only also: www.hollandrail.nl/
http://www.hollandrail.nl/html/koploper03.html
The site says they are taking pre-orders.
There is not much information on it (it looks rather amateur) but there is a picture of the nose of the model:








It's the only picture of the model I've seen so far. I believe Hollandrail did produced some other models in the past but I think they only produce for a small group of collectors. If you are interested you can contact them by mail (most Dutch people can read/write/speak English) and inform about the pre-ordering etc.




Paul


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

K it would be fairly easy to repaint an Aristo Class 66

Rod


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok what have I done wrong?








Rod


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 04 Apr 2011 09:15 AM 
Ok what have I done wrong?








Rod 



No clue.......

But this is a beautiful loco:


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 04 Apr 2011 09:15 AM 
Ok what have I done wrong?








Rod
Rod

You've got a space character between < and img causes the code to not be recognized and executed.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve.








Rod


----------



## NS-LGB (Apr 5, 2011)

About the koploper. This is a new train from a new company. Its for this "company" the first train there making. 
That why there only a few pictures for this moment.  The "company" is one man and he is making those trains in small productions after you sign in.
The train cost around the 3500 dollar. But then you have a 3 meter train. When you want to know more, please let me know. I know this guy and helping him for marketing. THe website looks amateur, but he is also that. Its not proffesional or a company.


----------



## NS-LGB (Apr 5, 2011)

Here again a new update about the koploper train. 
Its in proces. Look for your self 
We think that at the end of this year number one is ready. 
Interest of want to know more? Please lett me know. 

Robin 
http://www.hollandrail.nl/fotos/koploper/bouwfase003/koploper001.JPG 
http://www.hollandrail.nl/fotos/koploper/bouwfase003/koploper002.JPG 
http://www.hollandrail.nl/fotos/koploper/bouwfase003/koploper003.JPG 
http://www.hollandrail.nl/fotos/koploper/bouwfase003/koploper004.JPG


----------

